# xen - cannot create domain.

## sidor

Hi, 

I am using xen 4.1 and kernel 3.3.8 and I try to create domU:

```
sidor@manticore ~ $ cat xenconfigs/win7.xen 

builder='/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

builder='hvm'

vcpus='4'

cpus='4-7'

memory='4096'

on_poweroff='destroy'

on_reboot='restart'

on_crash='destroy'

disk=['phy:/dev/sda,ioemu:hda,w']

cdrom ='/dev/hda'

vif=['bridge=xenbr1,type=ioemu']

boot='c'

acpi=1

apic=1

viridian=1

stdvga=0

vnc=1

vnclisten='0.0.0.0'

vncdisplay=0

vncunused=1

vncpasswd=""

sdl=0

pci=['00:14.0','00:1a.0','00:1b.0','00:1d.0','01:00.0']

sidor@manticore ~ $ sudo xl create xenconfigs/win7.xen 

Parsing config file xenconfigs/win7.xen

libxl: error: libxl_create.c:317:libxl__domain_make domain creation fail

cannot make domain: -3

libxl: error: libxl.c:711:libxl_domain_destroy non-existant domain -1

```

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Szymon

----------

## BillWho

sidor,

I see you're plugging right along here   :Very Happy: 

Every hvm domu requires a name so after builder='hvm' add name = "whateveryouwant"

I'm a little confused by this:

disk=['phy:/dev/sda,ioemu:hda,w']

cdrom ='/dev/hda'

The error mentions win7 - if is this an already installed win7 disk=['phy:/dev/sda,xvda,w']  and drop boot='c'

----------

## sidor

BillWho,

haha, you really do help me a lot, thanks! I promise to try to pass on your knowledge once I get this %$#@ to run  :Smile: 

I tried to take your advice. For clarity now my config is:

```
sidor@manticore ~ $ cat xenconfigs/win7.xen 

builder='/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

builder='hvm'

name='win'

vcpus='4'

cpus='4-7'

memory='4096'

on_poweroff='destroy'

on_reboot='restart'

on_crash='destroy'

disk=['phy:/dev/sda,xvda,w']

vif=['bridge=xenbr1,type=ioemu']

acpi=1

apic=1

viridian=1

stdvga=0

vnc=1

vnclisten='0.0.0.0'

vncdisplay=0

vncunused=1

vncpasswd=""

sdl=0

pci=['00:14.0','00:1a.0','00:1b.0','00:1d.0','01:00.0']
```

But I still keep getting the same error  :Sad: 

The thing about harddrive, I was confused as well, but I took if from code of somebody who claimed he mad it work  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

sidor,

Too bad you can't find the poster for this error http://pastebin.com/9f280hAc. It's the exact same error for what appears to be a bsd installation.

It's been quite a while since I did anything with it. I have a mirror backup of it and was considering restoring it, but since I saw your other post I'm considering reinstalling from those instructions.

If I knew anything I would certainly tell you, but I'm at a loss here with that error  :Crying or Very sad: 

It's going to be a lot of trial and error - and frustration. What you might want to try is a xen IRC - I think there's one on freenode   :Very Happy: 

One last thing to try is comment everything past the disk setup to try and eliminate the problem.

So just try this - I used xm create -c -n /home/bill/xenloader - I think the c did a syntax check 

```
builder='/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

builder='hvm'

name='win'

vcpus='4'

cpus='4-7'

memory='4096'

on_poweroff='destroy'

on_reboot='restart'

on_crash='destroy'

disk=[ 'phy:/dev/sda,xvda,w' ]
```

----------

